# 1992 MIM Telecaster $400 - Ottawa



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





wont last long at that price these days


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

and it didn't


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So, I’m in one of those modes where I _need_ to buy a guitar. If guitar buying was sex, I’d currently be walking around with my dick out, looking for a warm place to put it.

Because of that, I’m checking kijiji listings every 1/2 hour or less. I went about 2 hours without checking and saw this listing when it was 2 hours old. Probably a few minutes before it was posted here. It super-sucks because the seller lives less than 5 minutes from my place. If I had seen it when it was first posted, I could have been over there buying it in the time it took @jfk911 to make this post.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I almost got it. But changed my mind.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised it was there after 2 hours, I bought a 2008 standard for 350 used back in 2009 and I thought those days were long gone but they do seem to pop up every now and then.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> So, I’m in one of those modes where I _need_ to buy a guitar. If guitar buying was sex, I’d currently be walking around with my dick out, looking for a warm place to put it.
> 
> Because of that, I’m checking kijiji listings every 1/2 hour or less. I went about 2 hours without checking and saw this listing when it was 2 hours old. Probably a few minutes before it was posted here. It super-sucks because the seller lives less than 5 minutes from my place. If I had seen it when it was first posted, I could have been over there buying it in the time it took @jfk911 to make this post.


What are you looking for?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Remember this for every time someone says these prices dont happen anymore.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> What are you looking for?


Something cool and a bit different, limit is about $2k.
I’ve been looking for a Sterling St. Vincent, Supro/Airline reissues (although I already have a bunch), cool Fenders (FSR, Sparkle finishes, Lozeau series, whatever...), Italia Maranello, Gibsons but something other than a run-of-the-mill SG, LP, etc.
I’ve been mulling over this Tele Thinline Super Deluxe in the For Sale section, but I’d rather hold out for the orange one.








SOLD - SOLD


Looking to clear out a couple Telecasters with the hopes of bringing a bigger purchase in. I am begrudgingly listing these. I’ve already listed one once before and pulled it down as I couldn’t part at the time. First is a brilliant MJT relic Telecaster that I believe was built by our forums...




www.guitarscanada.com





Honestly, I don’t have any particular guitar in mind. I’m looking at everything and I’ll “know it when I see it”. I just know it’ll have to be something a little off the beaten path.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Something cool and a bit different, limit is about $2k.
> I’ve been looking for a Sterling St. Vincent, Supro/Airline reissues (although I already have a bunch), cool Fenders (FSR, Sparkle finishes, Lozeau series, whatever...), Italia Maranello, Gibsons but something other than a run-of-the-mill SG, LP, etc.
> I’ve been mulling over this Tele Thinline Super Deluxe in the For Sale section, but I’d rather hold out for the orange one.
> 
> ...


Got it. I've got nothing like that...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Aaaannndd...

It’s back.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i hate scalpers but at least its listed at a still realistic price.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Offer him $450 and tell him he can have a $50 dollar profit


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

jfk911 said:


> Offer him $450 and tell him he can have a $50 dollar profit


I emailed him right after he posted and asked “So, how much more than $400 would make it worth your while?”.

Two days later and I haven’t heard back.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe he should have sent me a counter-offer back when I was interested...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Not all MIM's were created equal. Mexican Fenders of the early 90's are not near the same quality as later ones. The early ones were not much better than many of the Korean Squiers at the time, in fact they had Korean Squier hardware and electronics. The one in the ad has upgraded tuners (originally would have had the "crapaziod" tuners) which is a plus but there's no way I'd pay $600 for it especially if it just comes with a gig bag. I picked up a 1990's "gold logo" Korean Squier Tele last year, which would be pretty much identical to this guitar in terms of quality and components, for $300 with a hard case.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> So, I’m in one of those modes where I _need_ to buy a guitar. I


Fuck, I've been there.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Maybe he should have sent me a counter-offer back when I was interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're still interested you can buy mine.


----------

